# Cattle chute questions



## Dill

I think its time I get some sort of chute. Currently I have nothing. The issue is they aren't common around here at all. We've got 15 brood cows plus calves yearlings etc, usually around 30 total. I'm looking for something I can catch calves for castration and hold the cows if I have a vet need. My cows are pretty darn good size.

I stopped by a Runnings store last weekend. Really cool store first one in New England. Anyway they have 4 options. Powder River "value" chute" and deluxe one. A Peirfert Chute that was really pricey. And this Powder river squeezeable alley with a headgate at the end. Any recommendations on these? Or do any of you have a chute you are looking to sell? I've been trying to stumble on a used one for years with no luck.


----------



## Vol

Dill said:


> I think its time I get some sort of chute. Currently I have nothing. The issue is they aren't common around here at all. We've got 15 brood cows plus calves yearlings etc, usually around 30 total. I'm looking for something I can catch calves for castration and hold the cows if I have a vet need. My cows are pretty darn good size.
> 
> I stopped by a Runnings store last weekend. Really cool store first one in New England. Anyway they have 4 options. Powder River "value" chute" and deluxe one. A Peirfert Chute that was really pricey. And this Powder river squeezeable alley with a headgate at the end. Any recommendations on these? Or do any of you have a chute you are looking to sell? I've been trying to stumble on a used one for years with no luck.


I used a Powder River Squeeze chute for years and I really liked it and it gave me great service. When I sold it 15 years after I bought it I got out of it what I paid for it. What I am saying I guess is that you may not save a lot on a good used squeeze chute unless you get lucky. Mine was set up in the dry so it was in very good condition.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Trotwood2955

I guess it depends on how often you plan to use it, but I'd recommend getting something other than the "value" model that most brands have if you can swing it. Economy chutes are fine for limited use and smaller cows but if you are looking for something that will hold up long term go with the heavier, more deluxe model, of whichever brand you go with. I think it will be money well spent.

No experience with using Powder River but I've seen them and they look nice. We have two Big Valley (now Behlen Mfg) M1V chutes. They are fairly heavy duty and see a lot of use - our cows go through the chute many times a year between synchronizing, breeding, preg checks, etc. one is at least 12 years old the other 4. They both have squeeze and adjustable sides, auto headcatch, and split horizontal tailgates.

Only complaint I have with ours are I feel the floors could be reinforced a little more or built with heavier gauge steel. We had to replace the floor in our oldest chute a couple years ago. It had spent some time outside and the floor eventually rusted enough that a bull was heavy enough to break through. But a local machine shop rebuilt it better than new.

If you can set it up inside, as Vol mentioned, and keep it cleaned out it will last forever. One of ours is inside permanently in our main working barn and the other that is moved between various farms we try to leave out only when being used.

A good chute is a very good investment in my opinion for any size cattle operation. Better for both the cattle and people.


----------



## stack em up

Squeeze chutes are one of the few items I wouldn't skimp on. Don't necessarily need all the bells and whistles, but some are dang handy. A good chute salesman will help you determine which options you need. Palp cage, auto catch, neck extenders; all good things, but not essential.

I don't have any experience with Powder River chutes, but our vet had one for about 6 months. Didn't care for it, so they bought a nice For-Most. I personally own a Stronghold, made in Clarion IA, and wouldn't own another brand. Best value for the money that I have found. Silencer is awesome, but not $16,000 awesome.


----------



## Lostin55

I own a Preifert, but would prefer a powder river.

I grew up running powder rivers and like anything else it is what you are used to.

I am not sold on the auto catch head gate that the Preifert has. It works but I run it manually anyway. Side open gate is pretty mandatory for me. It comes in handy with some of the cattle that we have run. Let's say they aren't grain bucket broke.
Money spent on a chute is money well spent


----------



## Trotwood2955

I will also mention to be sure to get one that has the side drop down bars, drop down lower panels, and has at least one side that will open up all the way. All this comes in handy for getting in to work on various things at various angles or if you have a cow go down. Our chutes also have a really handy gap between the headcatch and the main sides for reaching in and giving shots. Some other brands have this as well.

A lot of For-most, Pearson and Behlen chutes around this area.


----------



## BWfarms

I have a custom alleyway using an auto head gate (I have to since I work by myself most of the time). Has 2 swing doors (one to work immediate side of animal and one for palpating) and a small door to catch calves in the alley. This is a wood structure, I'll have to take pics but it's lasted 40+ years.

My number one issue when I've worked with any kind of setup is the lack of flow. I like squeeze chutes to an extent but the metal floor causes more problems than dirt unless you install rubber mats. If you are looking for calves, just buy a calf table that you can setup in front of a head gate. Another issue good sorting pens,alleys for head gates, and the turn out pen. I like going wide to narrow with a gate curving into the alley. If you don't have a good alley, your squeeze chute isn't doing you better than a rope and a tree.


----------



## Tim/South

Two things important in the cattle business. Good bulls and a good handling facility.

We have two squeeze chutes (kind of by accident). I bought a good used Powder River then two days later saw an ad for a complete Rohn handling system including squeeze chute with scales. That chute is set up under a roof.

The Powder River is a good chute and I bought a caddy for it for $100.

Our Powder River is not as large as the other squeeze but that has not been an issue. I believe it is designed up to an 1800 lb. animal. A friend uses it often and he has a 2300 lb. bull. We can catch the bull but have never been able to close the end gate. That is the only bovine that has been too long. I have seen a neighbors Powder River and his is 6 inches longer than mine.

I like the neck extenders though I do not have one on either chute. It is handy because it keeps the neck accessible if the cow/calf moves forward or back. Keeps your hands safe. Most of the time when we catch a cow, we let her pull back on the head catch before squeezing her. This stretches her out a little and keeps her from moving if we are checking teeth or giving a shot in the neck.

My neighbor friend just bought a new Preifert. I prefer the automatic head catch on the Powder River and ForeMost for catching. We drove to a chute dealer who had every brand under the sun. The ForeMost was a better chute than the Priefert and a lot more expensive.

The best chute on the place was a Real-Tuff. You could tell the designers had been there, done that.

I would stay away from the cheaper made chutes. Some have a large tubing but is thin gage.

I look back on how we handled cattle growing up and just shake my head. Working cattle is not a dreaded chore now.


----------



## IHCman

Used to have a Filson chute that we really didn't care for. Our vet at the time used Foremost and I really liked how it worked so I bought one with all the bells and whistles. Its a good chute but sometimes wish I'd have gotten an auto headgate instead of a manual and has a few other things I don't care for. My next chute will probably be hydraulic. The vet I use now has a Silencer, sure like how quiet it is compared to my Foremost.

Bought an old Powder River at an auction sale for 800 bucks 10 years ago. Don't use it much, leave it at a corral down south in the pastures. I like the headgate on that Powder River better than the one on my foremost.


----------



## Vol

Silencer sounds very interesting.

Regards, Mike


----------



## azmike

We have a Preifert, I don't trust the auto head catch feature...but for no good reason! I found that a shot of spray lube on pivot points etc. makes a big difference in operation. Also we are now keeping our operation under canopy, another plus for the mechanical aspects of the squeeze.

We now work a Preifert calf table that is as handy as a pocket on your shirt!

I will add, a good squeeze needs a well designed alley to optimize the "catch and release" aspects of working your cattle.


----------



## swmnhay

Vol said:


> Silencer sounds very interesting.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Silensor is the Cadilac of chutes.It has rubber cushions where metal hits metal to make them a lot quieter,hence the name Silensor.

I have a potable Formost with a tub.With the tub it sure makes thing easier and safer getting the cattle in the chute.


----------



## TJH

Two months ago we bought a Arrow Q-8500 with head holder option and absolutely love it. I've gone from dreading to work cattle to looking forward to it. It handles every thing from 100 lb calves to our 1800 lb bull. Yes they are on the upper end, however any money invested in handling equipment is the best money you will spend if you have livestock. I urge you to check out Arrowfarmquip.com and just look. BTW it replaced a Powder River chute that was 45 years old. It was just that the bull stuck out 2 ft. past the end gate.


----------



## Vol

TJ, I posted a link to Arrow sometime back and they sounded great! I agree with you 100% about buying the best handling equipment....even if it is tough to do.....not only is it less stressful on the cattle, it will let you live a healthier life.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Thorim

Let me preface this with I have no experience with cattle chutes, do not sell cattle chutes, nor endorse any particular manufactur of cattle chutes.

Reading this thread I decided to do a bit of research and came across this company RealTuff Livestock Equipment from Clearbrook Mn and their demo video. Opinions, good or bad views, any input what so ever is appreciated.. Video is about 24 minutes so....


----------



## Lostin55

It has more gadgets than I am used to.
I would have to use it to know if I liked it, but it looks alright to me.


----------



## Dill

So I guess what I need to do is hire in a consultant to tell me how to setup the barn. Cause I'm not sure how to make that better.


----------



## Dill

But you guys are kicking expectations for chute advice.


----------



## Vol

Dill said:


> So I guess what I need to do is hire in a consultant to tell me how to setup the barn. Cause I'm not sure how to make that better.


Google "Bud Box" for ideas on how to set a building up to move your stock efficiently and quietly.

Regards, Mike


----------



## stack em up

I'll second what Mike said. In fact, I use a Bud Box to old my For-Most tub. Works really well when you're by yourself.


----------



## BWfarms

Dill said:


> So I guess what I need to do is hire in a consultant to tell me how to setup the barn. Cause I'm not sure how to make that better.


My rates are reasonable lol. It's really simple. I did a rough sketch quickly for you, mind you it's not to scale either.


----------



## Tim/South

Thorim said:


> Let me preface this with I have no experience with cattle chutes, do not sell cattle chutes, nor endorse any particular manufactur of cattle chutes.
> 
> Reading this thread I decided to do a bit of research and came across this company RealTuff Livestock Equipment from Clearbrook Mn and their demo video. Opinions, good or bad views, any input what so ever is appreciated.. Video is about 24 minutes so....


I saw the Real Tuff chute on the dealer lot. He only had one and said it would sell in two weeks. Said all he could get was one at a time.

That chute is like no other I have seen. The width is self adjusting as it squeezes. I probably played with it for 30 minutes just blown away at how you did not have to move or adjust anything to squeeze different size calves or cows. A person can stand in one place and work all the features.

The kid in me said I had to have one just because. The part of me that pays the bills declined the offer.


----------



## Tim/South

Just an opinion.

I made 3 different holding areas between the main catch pen and the chute. All three have gates that open to any other area and the alley going to the squeeze. Being able to sort calves, heifers from bull calves, sick cow from the herd etc has paid off more than I ever expected. I actually thought my idea was over kill when I was designing it.

I do a lot of cattle working by myself now and it is as simple as closing off one section and opening another until what I want is isolated.

I remember the days when I was standing wooden pallets over T-Posts the create a temporary alley or calf pen.


----------



## j_luken

I haven't been around a chute in a few years, and at that time I was worked for the person who had bought it so I do not know the normal pricing new. As Mike stated the used ones could very well be the same price as a new one, but I did find this site with used ones, they are probably out of state from you however.

http://cattlequip.com/brands/powder-river-26.cfm


----------



## Vol

I had a XL in the Powder River which stands for extra long....and that way you won't fight the "hanging out the back" that several have mentioned.

Regards, Mike


----------



## TJH

Out with the old and in with the new.


----------



## swmnhay

Thorim said:


> Let me preface this with I have no experience with cattle chutes, do not sell cattle chutes, nor endorse any particular manufactur of cattle chutes.
> 
> Reading this thread I decided to do a bit of research and came across this company RealTuff Livestock Equipment from Clearbrook Mn and their demo video. Opinions, good or bad views, any input what so ever is appreciated.. Video is about 24 minutes so....


I know Dave,we work a lot of the same farm shows and I've done some business with him.I really like his chute it's very well built.I had already bought my Formost but would seriously consider the Reel Tough after seeing them.I liked some things more on each one.Foremost has a very nice and safe lift system to put in transport position that I really liked as I was moveing mine a lot when I first bought it.I had cattle on 5 different places plus I rented the chute out also.Id say the Reel Tough is heavier built and I like the auto catch gate better.

Next week is Dakotafest and a good place to compare chutes.There will be about 15 different brands there along with chute demos with actual cattle with a some of them.


----------



## Lostin55

TJH said:


> SAM_1614.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAM_1622.JPGOut with the old and in with the new.


That was a significant upgrade. Congrats.


----------



## Dill

Thats a pretty fancy looking chute.

I found a used one at a hay customer's house trying to get a price out of him is painful. But he's down to 3 18yr old heifers so they don't really need it.

The problem with setting up the working area is remember my cows are in the basement of a barn built in 1860 which is the "new" wing of the barn. And go into a cow yard that is helpfully in the exact corner of my property.


----------



## azmike

The more we use our Preifert calf table the more we like it! Yesterday we ran a bunch of little calves but also a 482 pound heifer, pretty big but worked great! She stayed calm and controlled, the removable bar set-up is quick and easy to use.

We also now have our Triner scale in the alley. I even got the neighbor lady to stand on it for her weight! (136 lbs but don't tell anybody)


----------



## somedevildawg

Not sure how you accomplished that but it's something I wouldn't recommend trying with just any female......


----------



## eddie81

I'm a fan of the Arrowquip chutes. Good quality, reliable. Just a good choice all around. They just put out a video on those new 86's and they're looking sweet, too.


----------



## CowboyRam

TJH said:


> SAM_1614.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAM_1622.JPGOut with the old and in with the new.


I bought that exact same chute and love. I wish they made a calf table, because I know it would be good if they did. I am looking at buying a Cow Country calf table.


----------

